# The United Kingdom - And it's failure at everything.



## Mixture

The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.


----------



## SFC Ollie

OK, feel better now?


Next!


----------



## California Girl

Mixture said:


> The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.



Someone left the sock drawer open again.


----------



## Mixture

Good luck when the Euro fails...oh wait! Too late.


----------



## California Girl

Mixture said:


> Good luck when the Euro fails...oh wait! Too late.



Back in the drawer, kid.


----------



## WillowTree

Somebody pull my flipper!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Wasn't there just a user on here who was ranting about school uniforms....who also got banned for something...


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Wasn't there just a user on here who was ranting about school uniforms....who also got banned for something...



Indeed.... and I suspect said user can't stay away.


----------



## Ringel05

California Girl said:


> Mixture said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone left the sock drawer open again.
Click to expand...


Nah, it's a full moon...........


----------



## California Girl

Ringel05 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixture said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone left the sock drawer open again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, it's a full moon...........
Click to expand...


My money is on sock puppet for the whiny kid who got banned.... who was, I suspect, also a sock for one of our regular morons.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I was on a vacation in London several years ago.  I thought the kids wearing the school uniforms looked very nice - much nicer than the way our kids look with what they wear to school.  Compared to the English school kids, our school kids look like hobos.


----------



## Colin

Mixture said:


> Good luck when the Euro fails...oh wait! Too late.



No need to try proving what a twat you are. You satisfactorily achieved that in your first post. Britain is not in the Eurozone. Its currency is the pound not the euro.

You can retreat into your parochial little bubble now, wanker.


----------



## Sallow

Big Black Dog said:


> I was on a vacation in London several years ago.  I thought the kids wearing the school uniforms looked very nice - much nicer than the way our kids look with what they wear to school.  Compared to the English school kids, our school kids look like hobos.



Been to England several times. I love the countryside..little funny to drive in. Food really really is terrible. Except for a little fish and chips place I found in the Cotswold region. And that was owned by an Indian guy.


----------



## random3434

Hmmmm, is it time to call in the Royal Marines to get rid of this fuckwit?


----------



## Colin

Echo Zulu said:


> Hmmmm, is it time to call in the Royal Marines to get rid of this fuckwit?




Nah. You don't need a hammer to flatten a pea! The Girl Guides could sort this moron out in double quick time.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Colin said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, is it time to call in the Royal Marines to get rid of this fuckwit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. You don't need a hammer to flatten a pea! The Girl Guides could sort this moron out in double quick time.
Click to expand...


Without breaking a nail.


----------



## Colin

Lol! We really do have a bright one here! 


New reputation! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Mixture.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
that was stupid

Regards,
Mixture


----------



## Colin

SFC Ollie said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, is it time to call in the Royal Marines to get rid of this fuckwit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. You don't need a hammer to flatten a pea! The Girl Guides could sort this moron out in double quick time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without breaking a nail.
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Black Dog

Sallow said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a vacation in London several years ago.  I thought the kids wearing the school uniforms looked very nice - much nicer than the way our kids look with what they wear to school.  Compared to the English school kids, our school kids look like hobos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been to England several times. I love the countryside..little funny to drive in. Food really really is terrible. Except for a little fish and chips place I found in the Cotswold region. And that was owned by an Indian guy.
Click to expand...


I took a tour up to the Cotswold region too while I was on vacation.  Really pretty up there.  I like the fish and chips thing too however, you can keep the mushy peas.  I had fish and chips the first time back in the early 70's in Portsmouth, England when a ship I was stationed on pulled in there for a liberty port.  I like the UK well enough to go back one of these days for another vacation.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Colin said:


> Lol! We really do have a bright one here!
> 
> 
> New reputation!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Mixture.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> that was stupid
> 
> Regards,
> Mixture



If it was zero, how do you know if it wasn't a pos-rep? It's a head scratcher....


----------



## Colin

RadiomanATL said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! We really do have a bright one here!
> 
> 
> New reputation!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Mixture.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> that was stupid
> 
> Regards,
> Mixture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was zero, how do you know if it wasn't a pos-rep? It's a head scratcher....
Click to expand...


Yeh. Mixture is clearly stupid enough to have pos repped me! I wonder....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Mixture said:


> The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.



A poor attempt at trolling. I give it a D-.

Feel free to try again..


----------



## RadiomanATL

Colin said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! We really do have a bright one here!
> 
> 
> New reputation!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Mixture.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> that was stupid
> 
> Regards,
> Mixture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was zero, how do you know if it wasn't a pos-rep? It's a head scratcher....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeh. Mixture is clearly stupid enough to have pos repped me! I wonder....
Click to expand...


Never underestimate stupidity....


----------



## Grid

Dear OP, I agree with you on gun control and uniforms. And of course colleges and obamacare. But you did stir up the hornets nest, OP. England just takes a little longer to adapt to modern customs, that's all. We shouldn't look down upon our neighbors across the ocean, we should respect their unique customs and culture, even if they seem different and disagree with them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mixture said:


> The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.



Hey, look everyone. Solace is back!


----------



## Colin

RadiomanATL said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was zero, how do you know if it wasn't a pos-rep? It's a head scratcher....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh. Mixture is clearly stupid enough to have pos repped me! I wonder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never underestimate stupidity....
Click to expand...


True. Funny though, how the stupid overestimate their intelligence.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! We really do have a bright one here!
> 
> 
> New reputation!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Mixture.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> that was stupid
> 
> Regards,
> Mixture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was zero, how do you know if it wasn't a pos-rep? It's a head scratcher....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeh. Mixture is clearly stupid enough to have pos repped me! I wonder....
Click to expand...


I'll see your 0 rep from Mixture... and raise you one from Grid. Both 0 rep points.... 

Comment from Mixture "Bitch"

Comment from Grid "Terrible Poster"



I think we have a matching pair of socks!


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a vacation in London several years ago.  I thought the kids wearing the school uniforms looked very nice - much nicer than the way our kids look with what they wear to school.  Compared to the English school kids, our school kids look like hobos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been to England several times. I love the countryside..little funny to drive in. Food really really is terrible. Except for a little fish and chips place I found in the Cotswold region. And that was owned by an Indian guy.
Click to expand...


Must have been a long time ago. The old whine about English food is no longer a relevant one. Grow up. Things change... English food certainly has... and, they don't have as many fat people as we do.


----------



## editec

And just think, kids.

The same masters who run England have their American cousins running things here.

It cracks me up that so many of you are fearful of the undue influence that the Jews have in our nation.

Compared to the wholesale lock the Brits have had on us since Andrew Jackson left office, the Jews are complete outsiders.

I know that at least SOME of you know where JP Morgan surreptitiously got the money to launch the FEDERAL RESERVE, right?

Here's a hint for those who don't...hale _Britannia._


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was zero, how do you know if it wasn't a pos-rep? It's a head scratcher....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh. Mixture is clearly stupid enough to have pos repped me! I wonder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll see your 0 rep from Mixture... and raise you one from Grid. Both 0 rep points....
> 
> Comment from Mixture "Bitch"
> 
> Comment from Grid "Terrible Poster"
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have a matching pair of socks!
Click to expand...


Yeh, well I guess we shouldn't raise our expectations too high. Now that school is out for Christmas break we'll probably get a few of the kids trying to improve their creativity...although for these two (one?) it'll probably be a bridge too far!


----------



## Bill Scott

Mixture said:


> The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.





May I question the reason for the vitriolic castigation of the UK.
It is quite apparent that the writer has never visited the UK or is totally unaware of the changes which have occurred.

Firstly, the whole of the free world has not abandoned the school uniform and in fact the sytem has been adopted in many countries other than the British Commonwealth.
The simple reason is that with all pupils in school uniform , the ability to shine in that environment is restricted to those whose behaviour warrants that attention.

With regard to the grades , the system changed some years ago.

I would be delighted if you could inform me of the free colleges so that I can inform my family ,who could utilise these facilities of which I am unaware.

Your condemnation of our National Health Service is completely unwarranted as I can verify from my own personal experience, having just today received the best of care.

You will not be aware that one of our main income streams is derived from our Universities and Colleges teaching English to the many foreign students who have chosen to learn English as spoken by the English. I actually live near a city that has 2 Universities and 3 colleges, all of whom have hundreds of students whose choice was to enhance their education in the UK.

With regard to the right to bear arms, this is a choice of the British people over the  centuries.

Finally we have a Sovereign who has been an icon of service to her country , this is democracy.

Bill Scott


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The UK is crumbling. A Nation of ignorant drunken Wimps is doomed. It's all about the drunken debauchery for the UK at this point. Their Glory Days are long long gone. And they aint ever coming back. We'll have to look to Eastern Europe for European leadership in the future. Western European Nations are definitely in decline. They're collapsing in on themselves like dying stars. It is very sad but it is what it is. Btw,i actually like the school uniform idea. I think we should do more of that here in the U.S. We should also separate the girls & boys. They should be taught in separate classrooms. Too many distractions in our Public Schools. The Brits did have some good ideas back in the day. But that was then and this is now.


----------



## California Girl

LibocalypseNow said:


> The UK is crumbling. A Nation of ignorant drunken Wimps is doomed. It's all about the drunken debauchery for the UK at this point. Their Glory Days are long long gone. And they aint ever coming back. We'll have to look to Eastern Europe for European leadership in the future. Western European Nations are definitely in decline. They're collapsing in on themselves like dying stars. It is very sad but it is what it is. Btw,i actually like the school uniform idea. I think we should do more of that here in the U.S. We should also separate the girls & boys. They should be taught in separate classrooms. Too many distractions in our Public Schools. The Brits did have some good ideas back in the day. But that was then and this is now.



And for how long have you lived in the UK, Lib?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Look to Eastern Europe for future European leadership. The Western Europeans are lost. Their time has now passed.


----------



## California Girl

LibocalypseNow said:


> Look to Eastern Europe for future European leadership. The Western Europeans are lost. Their time has now passed.



I am impressed by your overwhelming ignorance of Europe. Much though it pains me to defend Europe.... you might want to read up on the German economy. Which is doing fine, thank you very much. Western Europe is no worse than the US. Hate to rain on your dumbass parade. 


And, FYI, this thread was started by a little kid.... who got their ass kicked several times. Do you really want to associate yourself with the opinions of a 12 year old?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Germany may have the strongest economics in Europe right now. But they all have their problems.


----------



## California Girl

SFC Ollie said:


> Germany may have the strongest economics in Europe right now. But they all have their problems.



Don't we all?


----------



## SFC Ollie

California Girl said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany may have the strongest economics in Europe right now. But they all have their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all?
Click to expand...


Yes Ma'am we do!


----------



## Bill Scott

LibocalypseNow said:


> The UK is crumbling. A Nation of ignorant drunken Wimps is doomed. It's all about the drunken debauchery for the UK at this point. Their Glory Days are long long gone. And they aint ever coming back. We'll have to look to Eastern Europe for European leadership in the future. Western European Nations are definitely in decline. They're collapsing in on themselves like dying stars. It is very sad but it is what it is. Btw,i actually like the school uniform idea. I think we should do more of that here in the U.S. We should also separate the girls & boys. They should be taught in separate classrooms. Too many distractions in our Public Schools. The Brits did have some good ideas back in the day. But that was then and this is now.



What a farcical comment from a person, who obviously has met few Brits and has probably never been to the UK.

Your comment as a nation of wimps is a disgraceful slur on the magnificent British soldiers who are giving their lives in Afghanistan. Tell me how many other nations are supporting the USA in Afghanistan ??? if you have a clue.

Harken back to the Gulf Wars , how many other nations  fought alongside the USA ??

It is crass uninformed comment such as yours ,  which cause the breakdown between nations. Fortunately I have met quite a number of informed Americans whose perceptions are based on fact not the deranged convictions that try to express.

Bill Scott


----------



## Colin

Bill Scott said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is crumbling. A Nation of ignorant drunken Wimps is doomed. It's all about the drunken debauchery for the UK at this point. Their Glory Days are long long gone. And they aint ever coming back. We'll have to look to Eastern Europe for European leadership in the future. Western European Nations are definitely in decline. They're collapsing in on themselves like dying stars. It is very sad but it is what it is. Btw,i actually like the school uniform idea. I think we should do more of that here in the U.S. We should also separate the girls & boys. They should be taught in separate classrooms. Too many distractions in our Public Schools. The Brits did have some good ideas back in the day. But that was then and this is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a farcical comment from a person, who obviously has met few Brits and has probably never been to the UK.
> 
> Your comment as a nation of wimps is a disgraceful slur on the magnificent British soldiers who are giving their lives in Afghanistan. Tell me how many other nations are supporting the USA in Afghanistan ??? if you have a clue.
> 
> Harken back to the Gulf Wars , how many other nations  fought alongside the USA ??
> 
> It is crass uninformed comment such as yours ,  which cause the breakdown between nations. Fortunately I have met quite a number of informed Americans whose perceptions are based on fact not the deranged convictions that try to express.
> 
> Bill Scott
Click to expand...


Lol! Didn't take you long to suss LibocalypseNow! Ignore the fool, Bill. He's a broken record playing the same thing over and over. Oh, and whatever you do, don't ask him to back up anything he says with facts or links. He just doesn't have them. He really does bring realism to the old adage that empty vessels make the most noise.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Ah,have another Pint you silly drunken Brits. Great Britain has become a small,weak,and insignificant island nation. Their men have become drunken wimps for the most part. Their women have become dimwitted drunken whores as well. They do not make for good Mothers nor do they want to be. They have no real hope for any significant procreation over there. They are a crumbling culture for sure. Their indigenous population is rapidly decreasing. They just aren't reproducing anymore. I pointed out a couple of the reasons for this but there are others. The only ones reproducing over there are the immigrants and especially the Muslims. 

The indigenous English population will be completely wiped out in just a few decades. So like the song says..."There is no England anymore." Drunken dimwit whores and drunken wimpy Men are not a good recipe for proper procreation. Also,more & more British Men are beginning to play for the Pink Team. So as their Male Homosexual numbers rise,their population numbers will decrease even further. The future does not look bright for the UK. But hey,don't shoot the messenger for delivering the message. It is what it is.


----------



## Blagger

Were you by any chance jilted at the altar by an Englishman, LibocalypseNow? If so, it would certainly go towards explaining your anger towards the British.


----------



## Douger

You're a Mixture alright. Half idiot, half-wit.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Swagger said:


> Were you by any chance jilted at the altar by an Englishman, LibocalypseNow? If so, it would certainly go towards explaining your anger towards the British.



Great Britain is the most meddlesome Nation on this Planet. They poke their nose in every nations' business. They are the root cause of much of the World's problems. I do despise them. They're always instigating and interfering. This goes back to their Imperialism days. They think they have the authority to call all the shots in the World. But in reality they're just Paper Tigers. They have become a small,weak,and insignificant island nation. Unfortunately my own nation has adopted many of their aggressive interventionist policies. Everywhere in the World you see problems,you will likely find some Brits instigating and interfering. However i do take comfort in knowing that they're crumbling from within. There is no England anymore. That song really does nail it. They're a dying nation for sure and that will be a good thing for the rest of the World. I say good riddance.


----------



## Bill Scott

May I suggest you resume your treatment by the psychiatrist and request a refund .

The reason for your neurosis is probably due to suppressed homosexual tendecies by reason of a thwarted attempt to form a relationship with a male member of the UK Armed Forces. In this attempt you realised that you were not half the man he was , so buried yourself in pent up hate.

If I may  suggest, it is imperative that you face up to the reality , that you are inadequate so no amount of malevolent scribbling will solve your problem.

Bill Scott


----------



## editec

Bill Scott said:


> Mixture said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I question the reason for the vitriolic castigation of the UK.
> It is quite apparent that the writer has never visited the UK or is totally unaware of the changes which have occurred.
> 
> Firstly, the whole of the free world has not abandoned the school uniform and in fact the sytem has been adopted in many countries other than the British Commonwealth.
> The simple reason is that with all pupils in school uniform , the ability to shine in that environment is restricted to those whose behaviour warrants that attention.
> 
> With regard to the grades , the system changed some years ago.
> 
> I would be delighted if you could inform me of the free colleges so that I can inform my family ,who could utilise these facilities of which I am unaware.
> 
> Your condemnation of our National Health Service is completely unwarranted as I can verify from my own personal experience, having just today received the best of care.
> 
> You will not be aware that one of our main income streams is derived from our Universities and Colleges teaching English to the many foreign students who have chosen to learn English as spoken by the English. I actually live near a city that has 2 Universities and 3 colleges, all of whom have hundreds of students whose choice was to enhance their education in the UK.
> 
> With regard to the right to bear arms, this is a choice of the British people over the centuries.
> 
> Finally we have a Sovereign who has been an icon of service to her country , this is democracy.
> 
> Bill Scott
Click to expand...

 
Your fine nation and your fine people are being screwed by exactly the same people who are now in the process of turning our nation into a FORMER superpower, Bill.

I have nothing against the English...its your government I have problems with.

And the provlems I have with your government are the same problems I have with mine.

They are basically the same people, incidently.


----------



## Bill Scott

Editec

Now that I can agree with.
The USA citizens are in a much better situation through having minimal levels of government whereas in the UK it is multi tiered with a whole new level encompassing the European Union  now foisted on us together with their huge costs.

Bill


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The UK has also become a Police State. They openly spy on their people 24/7. They really can't do anything right. This OP is spot-on. Now if the Irish could only grow a spine again and boot the Brits form their lands once and for all. It would only take a small push from the Irish and the Brits would would go scurrying for the door like the cockroaches they are. They really are a Paper Tiger at this point. So this is a good time for the Irish to stand up to them. Like i said,their glory days are long long gone. Their foundation has now been rotted from within. Just a slight nudge and they'll completely collapse. I would love to see that.


----------



## Ropey

California Girl said:


> My money is on sock puppet for the whiny kid who got banned.... who was, I suspect, also a sock for one of our regular morons.



I have heard this term before. I understand someone speaking for someone else, but this seems to have broader implications. 

Is there another meaning?


----------



## Toro

Britain leads the world in boiled food!


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Britain leads the world in boiled food!



LOL - I lived in London for a year and a half and I must admit, I had to eat at their better restaurants because their common ones over cooked and boiled so much food into tastelessness.







Higher end restaurants had French cuisine. Saved my mind and body.


----------



## High_Gravity

England is getting better and better at Pakistani and Middle Eastern cuisine.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> England is getting better and better at Pakistani and Middle Eastern cuisine.



However, their own food is still rather bland.   Fish and Chips, now there is a goodie...


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> England is getting better and better at Pakistani and Middle Eastern cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, their own food is still rather bland.   Fish and Chips, now there is a goodie...
Click to expand...


Fish and Chips is pretty tastey I like it with lemons and vinegar.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I once found a lovely little restaurant in west London called "The Hunger Years". Better burgers than anywhere in the states.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> England is getting better and better at Pakistani and Middle Eastern cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, their own food is still rather bland.   Fish and Chips, now there is a goodie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fish and Chips is pretty tastey I like it with lemons and vinegar.
Click to expand...


Lemons and Ketchup here.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Oh my I think It's still there... 






Of course my memory isn't, it's the Hungry Years. Great place. And it's in Earl's court.


----------



## Ropey

SFC Ollie said:


> Oh my I think It's still there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course my memory isn't, it's the Hungry Years. Great place. And it's in Earl's court.



Great pic. 

And really, really BIG hamburgers.

Did I say BIG? I meant humongous.   It looked like the depression years inside.






It's a Mc D's now.  

I wonder if they serve bacon?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ropey said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my I think It's still there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course my memory isn't, it's the Hungry Years. Great place. And it's in Earl's court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic.
> 
> And really, really BIG hamburgers.
> 
> Did I say BIG? I meant humongous.   It looked like the depression years inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Mc D's now.
> 
> I wonder if they serve bacon?
Click to expand...


Yep they had all the old posters about buying a car and giving your neighbor a job. All kinds of things. And yes better than any Mickey D's could ever be. That's a shame they aren't still there. I was actually directed there by a Bobbie (sp) near Piccadilly Circus. Been back to London probably 15 times and never got a chance to revisit the restaurant.


----------



## Bill Scott

Libocalypse

Hope your operation goes well for your implant of a backbone that you do not currently possess.

Possibly , this will enable you to articulate on your neurotic scribbles and give some facts instead of the pathetic drivel we have to endure.

With this implant you may give us some answers  !!!!!!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## LibocalypseNow

To Hell with the UK. Their the cause of most of the problems on this Earth. Everywhere there is turmoil you will very likely find some Brits instigating and interfering. They just can't mind their own business. It's their Imperialist mentality. They think they know what's best for every Nation on this Planet. All they do is instigate & incite in countless Nations. I'm also very sad that my own country has followed their lead on aggressive interventionism. We now meddle almost as much as the Brits do. I don't support that. The Brits should just continue to in-breed and leave the rest of the World alone. Hey just my opinion anyway.


----------



## California Girl

All I can say is that Americans really need to stop bitching about countries they clearly know jack shit about. And.... basing your opinion of their food on what it was like 20 years ago is naive to say the least.... and, while we're on the subject of food..... America has the highest obesity rates on the planet. Something to be proud of! 

And.... ask any European and they will say that America has worse food than the UK. Fact is, neither is true but please don't let real facts get in the way of your stupidity, guys.


----------



## HUGGY

California Girl said:


> All I can say is that Americans really need to stop bitching about countries they clearly know jack shit about. And.... basing your opinion of their food on what it was like 20 years ago is naive to say the least.... and, while we're on the subject of food..... America has the highest obesity rates on the planet. Something to be proud of!
> 
> And.... ask any European and they will say that America has worse food than the UK. Fact is, neither is true but please don't let real facts get in the way of your stupidity, guys.



Oh ya?????   What about their TEETH???????


----------



## California Girl

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that Americans really need to stop bitching about countries they clearly know jack shit about. And.... basing your opinion of their food on what it was like 20 years ago is naive to say the least.... and, while we're on the subject of food..... America has the highest obesity rates on the planet. Something to be proud of!
> 
> And.... ask any European and they will say that America has worse food than the UK. Fact is, neither is true but please don't let real facts get in the way of your stupidity, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya?????   What about their TEETH???????
Click to expand...


What? You mean not going into thousands of dollars in debt for the sake of vanity? Yea, that really is terrible. 

Each to their own, Huggy. We can mind our business and let other countries mind theirs. Not overly complicated.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I believe this OP is British. So??...


----------



## Bill Scott

According to LibocalypseNow the British are to blame for :-

Tsunamis
earthquakes
Floods
Climate change
Famine in Africa
World economy
Hurricanes
Fish shortages

and anything alse he cannot find anyone to blame .

Perhaps one of these days he will explain his reasons but I am afraid that may be a step too far.

Bill


----------



## nicknick

Doesn't the world have bigger problems that school uniforms?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Bill Scott said:


> According to LibocalypseNow the British are to blame for :-
> 
> Tsunamis
> earthquakes
> Floods
> Climate change
> Famine in Africa
> World economy
> Hurricanes
> Fish shortages
> 
> and anything alse he cannot find anyone to blame .
> 
> Perhaps one of these days he will explain his reasons but I am afraid that may be a step too far.
> 
> Bill



Well i wouldn't go that far but the Brits are the most meddlesome country on this Planet. Unfortunately,my Nation is now a close second. Everywhere in the World where there is turmoil and unrest,you will very likely find some Brits instigating and interfering. This is just fact. If you want real peace and tranquility in your country,just boot all the Brits out immediately. The Brits just haven't fully given up on their Imperialist past. They now incite and interfere on a more stealthy level. They poke their nose in every nations' business all around the World. They are the root cause of much of the World's problems. I stand by my belief in that.


----------



## Bootneck

LibocalypseNow said:


> Bill Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to LibocalypseNow the British are to blame for :-
> 
> Tsunamis
> earthquakes
> Floods
> Climate change
> Famine in Africa
> World economy
> Hurricanes
> Fish shortages
> 
> and anything alse he cannot find anyone to blame .
> 
> Perhaps one of these days he will explain his reasons but I am afraid that may be a step too far.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i wouldn't go that far but *the Brits are the most meddlesome country on this Planet*. Unfortunately,my Nation is now a close second. *Everywhere in the World where there is turmoil and unrest,you will very likely find some Brits instigating and interfering. This is just fact*. If you want real peace and tranquility in your country,just boot all the Brits out immediately. The Brits just haven't fully given up on their Imperialist past. They now incite and interfere on a more stealthy level. They poke their nose in every nations' business all around the World. They are the root cause of much of the World's problems. I stand by my belief in that.
Click to expand...


Since you say it is fact, you will, no doubt, be able to provide some tangible evidence of such together with links. Failing that, we must assume you are, as is usual with you, talking out of that very large arse of yours.


----------



## California Girl

LibocalypseNow said:


> I believe this OP is British. So??...



The OP is not British. It's a fucking kid, who keeps getting banned and coming back with new usernames and bitching about school uniforms. The only thing you and that kid have in common is that you both appear to have the same intellectual level.... and that level is about on a par with a houseplant. 

You know jack shit about the UK. In fact, if I remember rightly, you weren't capable of differentiating between England and Britain. 

I suggest you find out what the fuck your talking about before you make even more of an 'arse' of yourself.


----------



## California Girl

LibocalypseNow said:


> Bill Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to LibocalypseNow the British are to blame for :-
> 
> Tsunamis
> earthquakes
> Floods
> Climate change
> Famine in Africa
> World economy
> Hurricanes
> Fish shortages
> 
> and anything alse he cannot find anyone to blame .
> 
> Perhaps one of these days he will explain his reasons but I am afraid that may be a step too far.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i wouldn't go that far but the Brits are the most meddlesome country on this Planet. Unfortunately,my Nation is now a close second. Everywhere in the World where there is turmoil and unrest,you will very likely find some Brits instigating and interfering. This is just fact. If you want real peace and tranquility in your country,just boot all the Brits out immediately. The Brits just haven't fully given up on their Imperialist past. They now incite and interfere on a more stealthy level. They poke their nose in every nations' business all around the World. They are the root cause of much of the World's problems. *I stand by my belief in that.*
Click to expand...


You cling to stupidity like ivy. That is not something to be proud of, fool. You're an ignorant ass.


----------



## Bootneck

California Girl said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this OP is British. So??...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is not British. It's a fucking kid, who keeps getting banned and coming back with new usernames and bitching about school uniforms. The only thing you and that kid have in common is that you both appear to have the same intellectual level.... and that level is about on a par with a houseplant.
> 
> You know jack shit about the UK. In fact, if I remember rightly, you weren't capable of differentiating between England and Britain.
> 
> I suggest you find out what the fuck your talking about before you make even more of an 'arse' of yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

Bootneck said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this OP is British. So??...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is not British. It's a fucking kid, who keeps getting banned and coming back with new usernames and bitching about school uniforms. The only thing you and that kid have in common is that you both appear to have the same intellectual level.... and that level is about on a par with a houseplant.
> 
> You know jack shit about the UK. In fact, if I remember rightly, you weren't capable of differentiating between England and Britain.
> 
> I suggest you find out what the fuck your talking about before you make even more of an 'arse' of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I figure I'm more knowledgeable than many of my countrymen about the UK.... at least I've actually lived in the place. I defend it when it is right, and criticize it when I think it deserves criticism. 

This bullshit about English food just confirms that they haven't been to England in recent years. Your food is great - and what Americans generally know about great food can be written on the back of a stamp.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The Brits should start minding their own business. I say the same thing about my own country too. Both the U.S. and Great Britain are by far the most meddlesome nations on this Planet. Great Britain still clings to its Imperialist past. They really do believe they have the right to poke their nose in every nations' business. They feel it's their God-given right to dictate policies to other nations. They just do their inciting and meddling in a more stealthy manner these days. 

People can defend them if they like,but i stand by my belief that they are the root cause of most of the World's problems. They incite and interfere all over the World. I'm just very sad that my country has decided to follow their lead on aggressive foreign interventionism. The Brits are crumbling from within though. So maybe they should stop interfering all over the World and start worrying about their own problems? Just a suggestion anyway. The World really would be a much better place if Great Britain and the U.S. stopped interfering so much. After all,no one likes a nosy & meddlesome neighbor right? Hey,that's just my take anyway.


----------



## Blagger

LibocalypseNow said:


> The Brits should start minding their own business. I say the same thing about my own country too. Both the U.S. and Great Britain are by far the most meddlesome nations on this Planet.* Great Britain still clings to its Imperialist past. They really do believe they have the right to poke their nose in every nations' business. *They feel it's their God-given right to dictate policies to other nations. They just do their inciting and meddling in a more stealthy manner these days.
> 
> People can defend them if they like,but i stand by my belief that they are the root cause of most of the World's problems. They incite and interfere all over the World. I'm just very sad that my country has decided to follow their lead on aggressive foreign interventionism. The Brits are crumbling from within though. So maybe they should stop interfering all over the World and start worrying about their own problems? Just a suggestion anyway. The World really would be a much better place if Great Britain and the U.S. stopped interfering so much. After all,no one likes a nosy & meddlesome neighbor right? Hey,that's just my take anyway.



Yeah, and?


----------



## California Girl

LibocalypseNow said:


> The Brits should start minding their own business. I say the same thing about my own country too. Both the U.S. and Great Britain are by far the most meddlesome nations on this Planet. Great Britain still clings to its Imperialist past. They really do believe they have the right to poke their nose in every nations' business. They feel it's their God-given right to dictate policies to other nations. They just do their inciting and meddling in a more stealthy manner these days.
> 
> People can defend them if they like,but i stand by my belief that they are the root cause of most of the World's problems. They incite and interfere all over the World. I'm just very sad that my country has decided to follow their lead on aggressive foreign interventionism. The Brits are crumbling from within though. So maybe they should stop interfering all over the World and start worrying about their own problems? Just a suggestion anyway. The World really would be a much better place if Great Britain and the U.S. stopped interfering so much. After all,no one likes a nosy & meddlesome neighbor right? Hey,that's just my take anyway.



Stop being such a fucking cry baby. Whiny ass libertarians who think the world ends at the borders of the United States serve no function on the planet.


----------



## California Girl

Swagger said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits should start minding their own business. I say the same thing about my own country too. Both the U.S. and Great Britain are by far the most meddlesome nations on this Planet.* Great Britain still clings to its Imperialist past. They really do believe they have the right to poke their nose in every nations' business. *They feel it's their God-given right to dictate policies to other nations. They just do their inciting and meddling in a more stealthy manner these days.
> 
> People can defend them if they like,but i stand by my belief that they are the root cause of most of the World's problems. They incite and interfere all over the World. I'm just very sad that my country has decided to follow their lead on aggressive foreign interventionism. The Brits are crumbling from within though. So maybe they should stop interfering all over the World and start worrying about their own problems? Just a suggestion anyway. The World really would be a much better place if Great Britain and the U.S. stopped interfering so much. After all,no one likes a nosy & meddlesome neighbor right? Hey,that's just my take anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and?
Click to expand...


That's just his 'take'.... and since most of his posts are devoid of reality, I think we can reasonably dismiss his 'take' as bullshit.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Oh and in case i wasn't clear enough...SCREW the Brits! They're arrogant meddlesome little pricks. I just hope my nation begins to move away from such arrogant interventionist policies. Have a nice day.


----------



## Bootneck

LibocalypseNow said:


> Oh and in case i wasn't clear enough...SCREW the Brits! They're arrogant meddlesome little pricks. I just hope my nation begins to move away from such arrogant interventionist policies. Have a nice day.



Ah. So now we have it. You cannot provide any hard facts, news articles or links to substantiate your rants. Are we surprised? No, of course not. Finally you admit the truth. It has nothing to do with actuality, but is all about your hatred of the British. So now we know. You are nothing more than a raving xenophobe.


----------



## HUGGY

Bootneck said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in case i wasn't clear enough...SCREW the Brits! They're arrogant meddlesome little pricks. I just hope my nation begins to move away from such arrogant interventionist policies. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. So now we have it. You cannot provide any hard facts, news articles or links to substantiate your rants. Are we surprised? No, of course not. Finally you admit the truth. It has nothing to do with actuality, but is all about your hatred of the British. So now we know. You are nothing more than a raving xenophobe.
Click to expand...


Being of Irish descent I am contractually obligated to point out that many Americans feel the same as Mr. Collapse on this point.


----------



## Bootneck

HUGGY said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and in case i wasn't clear enough...SCREW the Brits! They're arrogant meddlesome little pricks. I just hope my nation begins to move away from such arrogant interventionist policies. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. So now we have it. You cannot provide any hard facts, news articles or links to substantiate your rants. Are we surprised? No, of course not. Finally you admit the truth. It has nothing to do with actuality, but is all about your hatred of the British. So now we know. You are nothing more than a raving xenophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being of Irish descent I am contractually obligated to point out that many Americans feel the same as Mr. Collapse on this point.
Click to expand...


But the Irish love us Huggy. Most of them are living and working over here!


----------



## California Girl

Bootneck said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. So now we have it. You cannot provide any hard facts, news articles or links to substantiate your rants. Are we surprised? No, of course not. Finally you admit the truth. It has nothing to do with actuality, but is all about your hatred of the British. So now we know. You are nothing more than a raving xenophobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being of Irish descent I am contractually obligated to point out that many Americans feel the same as Mr. Collapse on this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Irish love us Huggy. Most of them are living and working over here!
Click to expand...


I'm of Irish descent, and I consider the English to be "Mo lucht cumainn" (my friends)


----------



## HUGGY

Bootneck said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. So now we have it. You cannot provide any hard facts, news articles or links to substantiate your rants. Are we surprised? No, of course not. Finally you admit the truth. It has nothing to do with actuality, but is all about your hatred of the British. So now we know. You are nothing more than a raving xenophobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being of Irish descent I am contractually obligated to point out that many Americans feel the same as Mr. Collapse on this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Irish love us Huggy. Most of them are living and working over here!
Click to expand...


Stupid English.  They are just stealing your jobs.  Go IRISH!!!!!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I love it that our current President can't stand the Brits either. It's probably the only thing i agree with him on. lol! I cracked up when he gave their Churchill bust back to them just after his inauguration. He apparently has deep disdain for the Brits relating back to his Father's issues with them. Now the Brits wont invite him and his wife to their upcoming Royal Wedding. What a bunch of bitter Wankers. Somehow i don't think he cares about missing their stupid farce though. Keep up the good work Mr. President. I got your back on this one for sure.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> I love it that our current President can't stand the Brits either. It's probably the only thing i agree with him on. lol! I cracked up when he gave their Churchill bust back to them just after his inauguration. He apparently has deep disdain for the Brits relating back to his Father's issues with them. Now the Brits wont invite him and his wife to their upcoming Royal Wedding. What a bunch of bitter Wankers. Somehow i don't think he cares about missing their stupid farce though. Keep up the good work Mr. President. I got your back on this one for sure.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Ha! Ha! The Obamy just stuck it to the Brits again. It is now being reported that the Obamy provided the Russians with classified British Nuke info. as part of the recent START Treaty agreement. Man,does this guy despise the Brits or what? lol! Poor Brits,they're just fading away into an insignificant oblivion. They have nothing to offer the World at this point. Kudos Mr. President.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Ha! Ha! The Obamy just stuck it to the Brits again. It is now being reported that the Obamy provided the Russians with classified British Nuke info. as part of the recent START Treaty agreement. Man,does this guy despise the Brits or what? lol! Poor Brits,they're just fading away into an insignificant oblivion. They have nothing to offer the World at this point. Kudos Mr. President.



Damn Obama pissed on the poor Brits again.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Ha! The Obamy just stuck it to the Brits again. It is now being reported that the Obamy provided the Russians with classified British Nuke info. as part of the recent START Treaty agreement. Man,does this guy despise the Brits or what? lol! Poor Brits,they're just fading away into an insignificant oblivion. They have nothing to offer the World at this point. Kudos Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Obama pissed on the poor Brits again.
Click to expand...


You might want to do a little more research before you blindly jump on the bash-Obama bandwagon....


----------



## High_Gravity

theDoctorisIn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Ha! The Obamy just stuck it to the Brits again. It is now being reported that the Obamy provided the Russians with classified British Nuke info. as part of the recent START Treaty agreement. Man,does this guy despise the Brits or what? lol! Poor Brits,they're just fading away into an insignificant oblivion. They have nothing to offer the World at this point. Kudos Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Obama pissed on the poor Brits again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to do a little more research before you blindly jump on the bash-Obama bandwagon....
Click to expand...


It says Obama provided British nuke info to the Russians, I would say thats taking a pretty big hot steaming piss on them, imagine if the Brits handed our nuke info over to China?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

theDoctorisIn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Ha! The Obamy just stuck it to the Brits again. It is now being reported that the Obamy provided the Russians with classified British Nuke info. as part of the recent START Treaty agreement. Man,does this guy despise the Brits or what? lol! Poor Brits,they're just fading away into an insignificant oblivion. They have nothing to offer the World at this point. Kudos Mr. President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Obama pissed on the poor Brits again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to do a little more research before you blindly jump on the bash-Obama bandwagon....
Click to expand...


Not bashing Obama. I'm bashing the Brits.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

High_Gravity said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Obama pissed on the poor Brits again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to do a little more research before you blindly jump on the bash-Obama bandwagon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says Obama provided British nuke info to the Russians, I would say thats taking a pretty big hot steaming piss on them, imagine if the Brits handed our nuke info over to China?
Click to expand...


There's a few threads on it.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...traitorous-obama-sells-out-great-britain.html
It's a bullshit story.

The US has been disclosing SLBM trades with the UK to Russia since the signing of the first START treaty in 1991, signed by Daddy Bush.

If you're pissed about this, be pissed at him, not Obama.


----------



## Sheldon

Mixture said:


> The UK clings to the failed old system of "school uniforms" in public schools. This system has ceased to exist in the free world and has been replaced by the new and improved "no school uniform" system that we see in America. They also fuck up the grades by having stupid nonsensical things that no one gives a shit about like "6th form" and shit like that, instead of the American system of K-6, 7-8, 9-12 (varies a little depending on the district). They also have "free" college, which has proven to be a failure. They have "free" health care, which also has failed. And they use "British" English, which is a corrupted form of the English language, instead of modern American English, which has replaced British English. They also lack the right to bear arms, so they can't even protect themselves or their family, nor can they rebel if the government goes to even more shit than it already has. Their government still clings to their despotism and still have a monarchy, albeit a powerless one, but a monarchy, nonetheless.





There's probably a good number of people in England more pissed about the failures of their national soccer team than they are about any of that.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

theDoctorisIn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to do a little more research before you blindly jump on the bash-Obama bandwagon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Obama provided British nuke info to the Russians, I would say thats taking a pretty big hot steaming piss on them, imagine if the Brits handed our nuke info over to China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a few threads on it.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...traitorous-obama-sells-out-great-britain.html
> It's a bullshit story.
> 
> The US has been disclosing SLBM trades with the UK to Russia since the signing of the first START treaty in 1991, signed by Daddy Bush.
> 
> If you're pissed about this, be pissed at him, not Obama.
Click to expand...


Who's pissed at Obama? We're celebratng. Try reading the entire reply before commenting. That might help. The Brits are a bunch of useless Wankers. WTG Mr. President!


----------



## High_Gravity

theDoctorisIn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to do a little more research before you blindly jump on the bash-Obama bandwagon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says Obama provided British nuke info to the Russians, I would say thats taking a pretty big hot steaming piss on them, imagine if the Brits handed our nuke info over to China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a few threads on it.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...traitorous-obama-sells-out-great-britain.html
> It's a bullshit story.
> 
> The US has been disclosing SLBM trades with the UK to Russia since the signing of the first START treaty in 1991, signed by Daddy Bush.
> 
> If you're pissed about this, be pissed at him, not Obama.
Click to expand...


I could really care less about all that, still doesn't take away the fact that Obama took a dump on the Brits chests yet again.


----------



## Sheldon

High_Gravity said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says Obama provided British nuke info to the Russians, I would say thats taking a pretty big hot steaming piss on them, imagine if the Brits handed our nuke info over to China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few threads on it.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...traitorous-obama-sells-out-great-britain.html
> It's a bullshit story.
> 
> The US has been disclosing SLBM trades with the UK to Russia since the signing of the first START treaty in 1991, signed by Daddy Bush.
> 
> If you're pissed about this, be pissed at him, not Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could really care less about all that, still doesn't take away the fact that Obama took a dump on the Brits chests yet again.
Click to expand...



He should mail them a collection of used _Monty Python_ DVDs.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Hey,some more good news for the silly Brits...Muslim schools in Great Britain are now teaching their students how to chop off hands and "properly" stone people. WTG Brits! You're doing great. Keep up the good work. Yikes!


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Hey,some more good news for the silly Brits...Muslim schools in Great Britain are now teaching their students how to chop off hands and "properly" stone people. WTG Brits! You're doing great. Keep up the good work. Yikes!



I thought they were already doing that over there? Radical Islam has been taught in schools for years in the UK.


----------



## California Girl

Let's bear in mind that the only country that stands at our side whenever we are in conflict is Britain. They're a decent country and our most loyal ally. Of course, I am not surprised that idiots forget that... and that they think they know jack shit about Britain.... Particularly when most of you don't know the difference between England, Britain and the UK.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> Let's bear in mind that the only country that stands at our side whenever we are in conflict is Britain. They're a decent country and our most loyal ally. Of course, I am not surprised that idiots forget that... and that they think they know jack shit about Britain.... Particularly when most of you don't know the difference between England, Britain and the UK.



Obama hates them though, he said our biggest ally is France. I don't see the French doing much in Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## Ropey

Obama says a lot, but often it means little consequence. Such is the life of the philosophical erudite.


----------



## Colin

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bear in mind that the only country that stands at our side whenever we are in conflict is Britain. They're a decent country and our most loyal ally. Of course, I am not surprised that idiots forget that... and that they think they know jack shit about Britain.... Particularly when most of you don't know the difference between England, Britain and the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama hates them though, he said our biggest ally is France. I don't see the French doing much in Iraq or Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


*FOR SALE*

*French Army rifle. Never fired. Dropped once.*​


----------



## ekrem

U.K., Turkey Near Military Accord
U.K., Turkey Near Military Accord - WSJ.com

Turkey will probably join the 'Global Combat Ship' or 'Type 26' of BAE.
The program was launched in March 2010.
Global Combat Ship - BAE Systems
At that link, it says, that Brazil was also invited as a partner. 


The White Paper, *an official UK document* on investment and trade perspectives, attaches crucial importance to trade with emerging and fast-growing economies, targeting doubling economic volume with Turkey.
UK plans to double trade with Turkey, report says - Hurriyet Daily News and Economic Review


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bear in mind that the only country that stands at our side whenever we are in conflict is Britain. They're a decent country and our most loyal ally. Of course, I am not surprised that idiots forget that... and that they think they know jack shit about Britain.... Particularly when most of you don't know the difference between England, Britain and the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama hates them though, he said our biggest ally is France. I don't see the French doing much in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *FOR SALE*
> 
> *French Army rifle. Never fired. Dropped once.*​
Click to expand...


I do feel sorry for the French. When it comes to picking teams, they're always the last to be picked. No one wants France on their side. 

Do they even have rifles? I would have thought rifles would be in breach of the ECHR.


----------



## acc_69

Overall, the UK is in a similar and unfortunate position to the US, in that it is a good country that should be an even better one.  As I recall, during the last D Day commemoration in Normandy the French tried to exclude us, the British, from the proceedings (that's gratitude for you).  As one of our leading journalists says, the French will never forgive us for helping to liberate them.


----------

